# Heard my rat crying?



## Joeylockhart7 (Sep 20, 2014)

Today I was letting my rats free range in my bedroom. The oldest (almost 2 years old) which I adopted a few days ago along with another found its way under the cage and into the pull-out litter tray. I noticed she was making a constant whining sound for a few seconds then stopped, this startled me. I put her back into the cage and she seems fine now at least, what could this noise mean? I'm pretty worried :\


----------



## Joeylockhart7 (Sep 20, 2014)

It was kind of similar to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcl5Zle6SWw


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Not sure, but rats usually vocalize when they're unhappy about something. I noticed Squeak does this sometimes, if one of the other boys gets too close to him and he's not in the mood to play (I guess, lol).


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I responded on your other thread but, squeaking or other sounds of protest generally sounds very different to other vocalizations that could indicate illness. If you are sure that she wasn't in distress or pain, it may be worth keeping an eye on her to see if the litter tray thing was just a coincidence. Best of luck.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mine have made that noise a time or two but its like in the video. It happened when one rat was sleeping and another was climbing over him. So it seemed like he was trying to say ,"hey, your bothering me" type of whimper but it wasnt loud, just faint noise. But thats the only time they do it, is when sleeping and being bothered.


----------

